# Удалена невринома, после операции беспокоит седалищный нерв



## Плэнэр (20 Окт 2014)

Добрый день уважаемые специалисты. Прошу у вас совет. Мужу, 50 лет.  Опухоль была обнаружена случайно, при МРТ, диагноз по заключению МРТ - невринома чувствительной порции корешка на уровне L1 позвонка.   2 месяца назад была проведена операция по удалению невриномы S1 корешка справа с использованием нейрофизиологического контроля. До операции не было симптомов никаких. После операции: первый месяц ощущалось онемение задней поверхности бедра и ягодицы, затем постепенно чувствительность вернулась но с этой чувствительностью появились боли, а именно пробивает седалищный нерв. Оперировались в Москве. В Иркутске, где проживаем обратились за консультацией к неврологу, был прописал курс Мовалиса и Мидокалма, боль ушла на 3 дня, затем прописали Лирику, в первые дни приема боль стихала, сейчас даже при приеме Лирики, боль сохраняется, даже нарастает. Других симптомов нет, муж ведет активный образ жизни. Через 3 недели после операции вышел заниматься в тренажерный зал, т.к. запрета на тренировки от нейрохирурга не было. Все бы хорошо, но как справится с седалищным нервом? Невролог говорит что это временно и надо переждать, т.к. слишком мало времени прошло после операции, и т.к. было вмешательство, возможно нерв побеспокоили. Но при такой боли невозможно жить полноценно, таблетки Лирика не помогают. Подскажите, возможно нужен комплекс мероприятий послеоперационных, что бы снять воспаление?


----------



## La murr (20 Окт 2014)

*Плэнэр*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## AIR (20 Окт 2014)

> Мужу, 50 лет. Опухоль была обнаружена случайно, при МРТ,


То есть, до операции мужа совершенно ничего не беспокоило, и МРТ сделали по ошибке?


----------



## Плэнэр (21 Окт 2014)

Беспокоило только напряжение в пояснице, как он говорил усталость в пояснице, учитывая что он горнолыжник, его это напрягало, а решили сделать МРТ, на всякий случай, ну вот случай и показал.


----------



## dr.dreval (21 Окт 2014)

Доброе утро!


Плэнэр написал(а):


> диагноз по заключению МРТ - невринома чувствительной порции корешка на уровне L1 позвонка. 2 месяца назад была проведена операция по удалению невриномы S1 корешка справа с использованием нейрофизиологического контроля


Покажите снимки до операции и что зафиксировано в протоколе операции. Принципиальный вопрос заключается в том, насколько невринома могла быть интимно связана с корешком,  требовало ли ее удаление  резекцию корешка, или же удалось удалить образование без воздействия на фасцикулы.


----------



## doc (21 Окт 2014)

На основании чего появилась уверенность в заинтересованности именно седалищного нерва? Этому, а также наличию "воспаления" есть объективные подтверждения?
Чтобы целенаправленно бороться с болевым синдромом, нужно понять его происхождение.
Нужна точная детальная локализация болевых ощущений, описание их характера и т.д.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (21 Окт 2014)

Плэнэр написал(а):


> Подскажите, возможно нужен комплекс мероприятий послеоперационных, что бы снять воспаление?


Посоветуйтесь с физиотерапевтом. Возможно, надо применить лазер и ультразвук.


----------



## Плэнэр (21 Окт 2014)

*dr.dreval*,


dr.dreval написал(а):


> Доброе утро!
> 
> Покажите снимки до операции и что зафиксировано в протоколе операции. Принципиальный вопрос заключается в том, насколько невринома могла быть интимно связана с корешком,  требовало ли ее удаление  резекцию корешка, или же удалось удалить образование без воздействия на фасцикулы.


У меня есть результаты МРТ в электронном виде. Нам записывали на диск. Вот по этой ссылке можно ее скачать, сюда не получается у меня загрузить: https://yadi.sk/d/VR4AGhIhWGwor
Протокола операции у нас нет, есть только выписной эпикриз:











doc написал(а):


> На основании чего появилась уверенность в заинтересованности именно седалищного нерва? Этому, а также наличию "воспаления" есть объективные подтверждения?
> Чтобы целенаправленно бороться с болевым синдромом, нужно понять его происхождение.
> Нужна точная детальная локализация болевых ощущений, описание их характера и т.д.


После консультации у невролога в поликлинике по месту жительства. Локализация боли задняя поверхность голени, внешняя поверхность стопы ( как бы сбоку пятки) и в ягодичной мышце. В начале прошивало только в районе пятки, затем боль в голени, сейчас и в ягодице.


----------



## Татьяна_666 (25 Апр 2016)

*Плэнэр*, 


Плэнэр написал(а):


> Добрый день уважаемые специалисты. Прошу у вас совет. Мужу, 50 лет.  Опухоль была обнаружена случайно, при МРТ, диагноз по заключению МРТ - невринома чувствительной порции корешка на уровне L1 позвонка.   2 месяца назад была проведена операция по удалению невриномы S1 корешка справа с использованием нейрофизиологического контроля. До операции не было симптомов никаких. После операции: первый месяц ощущалось онемение задней поверхности бедра и ягодицы, затем постепенно чувствительность вернулась но с этой чувствительностью появились боли, а именно пробивает седалищный нерв. Оперировались в Москве. В Иркутске, где проживаем обратились за консультацией к неврологу, был прописал курс Мовалиса и Мидокалма, боль ушла на 3 дня, затем прописали Лирику, в первые дни приема боль стихала, сейчас даже при приеме Лирики, боль сохраняется, даже нарастает. Других симптомов нет, муж ведет активный образ жизни. Через 3 недели после операции вышел заниматься в тренажерный зал, т.к. запрета на тренировки от нейрохирурга не было. Все бы хорошо, но как справится с седалищным нервом? Невролог говорит что это временно и надо переждать, т.к. слишком мало времени прошло после операции, и т.к. было вмешательство, возможно нерв побеспокоили. Но при такой боли невозможно жить полноценно, таблетки Лирика не помогают. Подскажите, возможно нужен комплекс мероприятий послеоперационных, что бы снять воспаление?




Добрый день! Подскажите как обстоят дела сейчас у Вашего мужа? У меня такая же невринома на том же уровне и я боюсь делать операцию.


----------

